

Peugeot EX1 Now Holds The Electric Car Lap Record At Nurburgring - pwg
http://www.gizmocrazed.com/2011/05/peugeot-ex1-now-holds-the-electric-car-lap-record-at-nurburgring/

======
MPSimmons
More like the electric go-kart.

